# Pics of Yearling DT



## Crazy1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Please click on pics to enlarge.



Just to show size 



What a face


----------



## cvalda (Oct 23, 2007)

Soooooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very Cute!!!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 23, 2007)

What a cutie! Love that face.


----------



## clark (Oct 23, 2007)

how cute are they.great pictures


----------



## T-P (Oct 25, 2007)

so cute! greast pics


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 26, 2007)

Sweet face! What a wonderful little fella.


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

what a beautiful little one


----------

